# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  لاسنان بيضاء

## حبيبتي والمطر

لتحافظ على أسنانك بيضاء فعليك تنظيفها يومياً بالمعجون، ولكن الكثيرين يهملون هذا الأمر، فإذا كنت من هؤلاء المتكاسلين، فإليك وسائل طبيعية حتى تصبح أسنانك بيضاء.


1. الفراولة المغطاة بالشوكولا هناك عدد من الأبحاث التي تقترح أن الفراولة من الفواكه التي من شأنها أن تجعل أسنانك بيضاء، خاصة إذا تم تغطيتها بالشوكولا بسبب طبقة الكاكاو التي من الممكن أن تعمل كمضاد للبكتيريا، ولكن يجب الحرص على عدم المبالغة في طبقة الشوكولا كي لا تتسبب السكريات في إصابتك بالتسوس.

2. بيكربونات الصوديوم تساعد بيكربونات الصوديوم في إزالة البقع على الأسنان، ولكن نظراً لأن استخدامها المبالغ فيه قد يتسبب في إيذاء طبقة المينا، فينصح باستخدام معجون الأسنان المحتوي على البيكربونات، ولكن بكمية مدروسة ومختبرة والتي لن تتسبب في الإضرار بالمينا.




3. الخل والليمون في بعض الأحيان يستخدم الليمون والخل معاً، ولكن بكميات مخففة، لتبييض الأسنان، لأنه إذا كان الخل والليمون يستخدمان معاً بكميات كبيرة ومركزة سيتسبب بالإضرار بطبقة المينا، ولهذا ينصح بأن يستخدم بكميات مخففة.

4. الفاكهة هناك مجموعة من الفواكه المقرمشة التي تقوم بعملية حك لطبقة الأسنان فتعمل بطريقة غير مباشرة على نظافتها، كالتفاح، والكمثرى، والخوخ.

5. الجبن يساعد الجبن، بالإضافة إلى الحليب والزبادي، في القضاء على بقع الأسنان، كما أنه يقضي على التسوس بسبب احتوائه على الأملاح المعدنية والكالسيوم والفسفور.

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورة على المعلومات الهامة 
للأسف الكثير يجهل طرق التغذية الصحيحة و المواد الخاصة للحفاظ على صحة الأسنان وبالتالي الحفاظ على بياضها 
راق لي ما قرأته هنا

----------


## محمد العزام

يسلموا كثير 

معلومات مفيدة وضرورية للكثير

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

يا سلام معلومات قيمة ومفيدة وممكن الاستفادة منها 
يلا يمكن استفيد منها عشان محمد كونه بدخن واسنانه احيانا بكونوا صفر 
يسلمو كتير

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

> يا سلام معلومات قيمة ومفيدة وممكن الاستفادة منها 
> يلا يمكن استفيد منها عشان محمد كونه بدخن واسنانه احيانا بكونوا صفر 
> يسلمو كتير



فرصة يبطل دخان اول ولا شو رأيك  :Eh S(3): 

شكرا" للمرور الجميل غصون ومحمد العزام

----------

